# Blending



## Gayle (Dec 27, 2007)

Has anyone blended black pepper with lemongrass & sage?  If so, what was your results?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Nope... sounds interesting


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 27, 2007)

I love lemmongrass and sage!  I have never smelled black pepper but I know it's popular. 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 28, 2007)

Everytime I smell pepper, I SNEEZE why would I want my soap to smell like that?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Bret (Dec 28, 2007)

It doesn't smell like actual black pepper! It's actually quite nice 

http://tonysfragranceoils.com/index..._id=62&zenid=7b67049d48a9ea295a7492d8b1c7ddac


----------



## Gayle (Dec 28, 2007)

*Black Pepper*



			
				dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> Everytime I smell pepper, I SNEEZE why would I want my soap to smell like that?????????????????????????????????????


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      Oh Dragonfly, it is the sexy pepper you will ever smell.  No sneezing here darling.  The guys like it as well as the ladies.


----------

